# Do you carry a Knife?



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

maybe...










BACKPACK (4 times)
I'm the backpack
Loaded up with bullets and SIG glocks too
Anyone you want to bleed, I've got a blade for you 
BACKPACK (4 times)
yeah !


----------



## Alice_Morgan (Dec 14, 2011)

Nope. I don't think my family would trust me with one.


----------



## Dimensional Transition (Sep 12, 2011)

No offense, but...

ITT: Paranoid Americans, who by carrying weapons, make others carry weapons too because everybody is getting afraid of each other.

What is this world turning into... I remember sitting in the train, when a guy came and sat in front of me. He got a knife out of his backpack and started playing with it in this sort of "tough guy" way. I got off that train as soon as possible. Creep. 

But I still don't really want to carry a knife now. By carrying a knife, I'd only support the trend of people having weapons on them. I don't like that at all.


----------



## slightlycrazed (Dec 26, 2011)

I have a Swiss army and folder knife in my purse. I have used them quite a bit for various reasons. Never know when you are going to need them.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

i carry a sword!

assuming were talking about penises

in all seriousness no i dont carry a knife although i probably should... not safe around here...


----------



## Bunker Man (Jan 4, 2011)

I answered other. I used to, decided I didn't like it, and am now going to buy a new one. So technically it's yes and no.


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

With how often I forget where I put things it would be unwise for me to own and carry anything sharper than a pair of scissors. A swiss army knife might not be a bad idea for various odd tasks. But, I would lose it within the month.


----------



## PurpleTree (Nov 3, 2010)

Most places here forbid carrying concealed weapons, but I do carry one in my purse most of the time (unless I know I'm going to one of the aforesaid places, then I swap it for pepper spray since it gets more lenience from bag-searchers). Mine looks similar to @Neurasthenia's, except it has a wooden handle.

I use it for painting more than stabbing. :tongue:


----------



## jackeyjoe (Oct 23, 2011)

Dimensional Transition said:


> No offense, but...
> 
> ITT: Paranoid Americans Criminals, who by carrying weapons, make others carry weapons too because everybody is getting afraid of each other getting shot by criminals.
> 
> ...


Depends how you look at it, but the idea behind conceal carrying weapons is to spread fear, not to the average person but to criminals who don't know who is and isn't a defenseless target. Its amazing the difference it makes really... the Australian crime rate(both with and without firearms) has doubled since we had a pretty much total firearm ban, all because people who abide by the law stop carrying weapons it doesn't stop the criminals from doing it :frustrating:


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

I keep a Swiss Army Knife in my purse (I actually asked for it on my tenth birthday).

Guess why I don't carry my purse in school.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

This is my daily carry












Dimensional Transition said:


> No offense, but...
> 
> ITT: Paranoid Americans, who by carrying weapons, make others carry weapons too because everybody is getting afraid of each other.
> 
> ...


Pocket knives aren't weapons. They're tools. I use mine all the time - very handy to have.

Also, choosing to carry a gun or a knife for self-protection has nothing to do with paranoia. It's a conscious decision to be responsible for your own personal safety, rather than relying on others to do it for you.

BTW, you're the one who got off a train for no reason, so if you're looking for someone who's paranoid... ;-)


----------



## Nyutral (Dec 26, 2011)

Seems like we need to agree on the definitions of "Weapon", "Tool" and "Paranoia" to solve the debate up there.

As for me, I happen to have 4 bladed instruments on me. Two tiny swiss army knives for sentimental reasons, one larger one that's part of a handy multi-tool, and one large folding knife. I live on a farm, and there's always _something_ that needs to be cut. A cord on a hay bale, the top of a bag of feed, etc.

For personal protection though, I'd just use my hands. It's too easy to do permanent damage accidentally with a knife or gun.


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

I carry a Spyderco Byrd Flight Combo Edge. It's completly stainless steel, back lock, and has a good weight. It was about $20 because it's part of the Byrd line and it's a great price for the knife. I conceal carry it and it's only a half inch over the law. I open carry a fixed blade at appropriate places when I feel like it.




Neurasthenia said:


> I own this knife
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is that? 2 inches, inch and a half? If people are scared of a two inch knife, that means they just need to be more exposed to pocket knives.


----------



## ingenii anima (Jan 6, 2012)

I carry occasionally a Swiss Army Knife, typically at night.


----------



## taptap (Jun 17, 2010)

No. Although I really should. Knifes are awesome. Did you know only 18.8% of reports made to the police in Stockholm lead to arrests? Makes you think, doesn't it?


----------



## Dilldough (Jan 4, 2012)

Why carry a knife? My guns are big enough. xD


----------



## chibs (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, always, since I was three years old. I grew up on a farm where it's normal. Fixed blade Bowie or hunter would be my preference, but now that I live in the city I go for concealment with a foldable single blade hunter. It's strictly a tool, knifes are very dangerous weapons and severe to fatal injuries are likely to occur, wheter intentional or unintentional when used in a fight.


----------

